# Einfache JDBC-Datenbank mit Admin-Client



## RoNa (26. Apr 2010)

Hallo Experten,

ich brauche eine einfache Möglichkeit mit JDBC zu spielen und paar Sachen auszuprobieren. Wir arbeiten unter Linux und haben keine Root-Rechte. Apache mit PhpMyAdmin und MySQL hab' ich nicht.

Ideal wäre Derby. Kennt jemand einen guten Client, mit dem ich diese Datenbank administrieren kann. Pure-SQL ( DDL ) wollte ich vermeiden. Ich würde Derby als Server laufen lassen.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## musiKk (26. Apr 2010)

robertnac hat gesagt.:


> Pure-SQL ( DDL ) wollte ich vermeiden.



Wus? Warum das denn? Derby und SQuirreL (das bei Derby mitgelieferte ij ist wirklich äußerst dürftig) sollte den meisten Ansprüchen genügen.


----------



## nasir (27. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

MySQL :: MySQL Downloads (Generally Available)
Hol dir Workbench und  Community Server. Beide sind opensource und sehr gut!

Gruß nasir


----------



## RoNa (27. Apr 2010)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort. Wir arbeiten unter Linux und ohne root-Rechte ist das MySQL eher nicht gut.

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Apr 2010)

Was ist mit H2?


----------

